# No results from DHEA



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My h has been taking it for three weeks and nothing has changed. In fact he seems a little more tired and achey. I told him to please stop taking it and he insists that he just needs more sleep and he's stressed. 
We have sex about twice a week but it's usually me who starts it. If I try to flirt or text sexy things during the day he is oblivious, says he never gets turned on during the day and doesnt have morning wood. 
He tested on the low side of normal for T but refuses to get androgel. 
I am just tired of wanting things to change. I need to accept that he is never going to be close to the lover he was in the beginning and move on with my life; but that makes me really sad. I don't know how to put it in words, I guess there's just no oomph, the passion isn't there like it was. And it was CRAZY hot at the beginning.
How do you just accept it and not be resentful?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

wht in gods name does he refuse to go on male hrt? it's a no brainer.


----------



## needguidance (Aug 17, 2012)

Well it is unacceptable. It's unacceptable because he tested for low T with a solution provided (angrogel) that he wont use. Him not getting morning just should have been the first indication of him not being healthy. More sleep does help though (8 hours+) along with low amounts of stress. We are all going or going to be stressed about something whether small or big, just human nature. You can lead a horse to water but you can make him drink it. It would be acceptable if there was something going on that no matter what he took or changes he made would help. I guess you have to evaluate is this something you want to continue if he's not willing to accept the solutions when they're available....


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> My h has been taking it for three weeks and nothing has changed. In fact he seems a little more tired and achey. I told him to please stop taking it and he insists that he just needs more sleep and he's stressed.
> We have sex about twice a week but it's usually me who starts it. If I try to flirt or text sexy things during the day he is oblivious, says he never gets turned on during the day and doesnt have morning wood.
> He tested on the low side of normal for T but refuses to get androgel.
> I am just tired of wanting things to change. I need to accept that he is never going to be close to the lover he was in the beginning and move on with my life; but that makes me really sad. I don't know how to put it in words, I guess there's just no oomph, the passion isn't there like it was. And it was CRAZY hot at the beginning.
> ...


Has he been tested for sleep apnea? Sometimes if you listen to him breathing when he is sleeping you can tell if this may be a place to look for answers to his tiredness.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

He says he is afraid of side effects or that it will change his personality. We talked to MC about it, she encouraged if but he just wanted to try supplements first. 
I have other crap I have to get done first before I put my foot down on this but thanks for reminding me that this isn't ok. I told him as women we are expected to be ok with taking hormones, his ex took OBC and he wasn't scared about that. But when its a man it's like oh no, I can't risk my health.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> He says he is afraid of side effects or that it will change his personality.


I suppose that YOU know that the idea that HRT will change personality is a complete myth. He needs to be kicked in the butt. It does not. On the other hand, it helps several other conditions other than sexual ones. Maybe this could be a motivating factor. It will help men loose body fat, reduce blood sugar (which can reduce diabetes risk), improve mood, improve energy, etc...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

MC and I both explained that a couple of times. 
I just don't have the energy to fight for this even in a loving way right now. Have to wait a few months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 23, 2008)

Has he done a full test workup? Just taking something out of the blue might not help. If he is converting to much estrogen DHEA is useless. What is his Vitamin D level? Estradiol level? Free and Total T? Thyroid levels? LH and FSH? Iron/Ferritin levels? All of these and more must be done first to figure out what is going on.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe I'll get him to go to an endo. With the excuse that it's the end of year and we already met our deductible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> My h has been taking it for three weeks and nothing has changed. In fact he seems a little more tired and achey. I told him to please stop taking it and he insists that he just needs more sleep and he's stressed.
> We have sex about twice a week but it's usually me who starts it. If I try to flirt or text sexy things during the day he is oblivious, says he never gets turned on during the day and doesnt have morning wood.
> He tested on the low side of normal for T but refuses to get androgel.
> I am just tired of wanting things to change. I need to accept that he is never going to be close to the lover he was in the beginning and move on with my life; but that makes me really sad. I don't know how to put it in words, I guess there's just no oomph, the passion isn't there like it was. And it was CRAZY hot at the beginning.
> ...


No....I am 66, and my woodchuck sign in is because my name is Charles, and I always have wood.........Also was married on groundhog day. The wife and I have been having frequency issues, i would like sex 3-4 times a week, but did have WONDERFUL sex tonight.....I have been taking DHEA a few weeks , and have noticed an increase in ANGER issues, no tolerance at all....Like back in high school...Have a DR. appt. next week and am going to have T checked. I have always been HD, and was taking the DHEA for more energy....I think it is working...

I am not far from where I was in my sexual prime, and am sure your H can be helped.....


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Get him to weight train, squats, deadlifts, big compound movements. That will increase his test levels.

Also, get him to buy natural test boosters. They work awesome and they aren't steroidal or cause issues either. BioForge, T-Bol, Activate Extreme, etc....

These above two will increase his sex drive, test levels naturally and your sex lives will increase a lot and he will feel better with more energy and not be as tired either.

And the more sex he has, then the more his body has to produce more test.

But no weight training, no natural test booster, little sex, then there is nothing you can really do.


Or just buy horny goat weed and then watch out how high your sex drive will increase..........


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

CuddleBug said:


> Get him to weight train, squats, deadlifts, big compound movements. That will increase his test levels.
> 
> Also, get him to buy natural test boosters. They work awesome and they aren't steroidal or cause issues either. BioForge, T-Bol, Activate Extreme, etc....
> 
> ...


You don't believe this do you? Show me one study by a medical professional saying any of this works!! Just a one 

I'm late 30's and have spend 1000's on supplements over the years......95% is trash. There are no true Test boosters......none that will make a difference like a prescription for Test will.

If you can show me a link I may be a believer again......!! TRT is no guarantee either there are people in the 400-500 range that still aren't super excited about sex and still have ED problems. 

There are nerves, endothelial tissue issues, plus normal stuff like blood pressure etc etc.

As my MD friend says "It's called aging!! Your body isn't supposed to work at 50 the way it did at 18" yes he is very conservative.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Talk to the thousands of weight trainers, competitive body builders that are natural and not natural and fitness professionals. Supplements do work, test boosters, etc., but everyone responds differently to them. Some may work fantastic for your friend but not for you. I've tried a few and came across T-Bol and that natural test booster gives me a serious sex drive increase and the weights feel lighter and I do get more muscular. Without T-Bol, my sex drive is maybe 1x each week. With T-Bol, it's so bad at times, 3x an hour. Go to your doctor and get prescribed steroid injections. There was a guy at work, married, kids, in his early 40's and was always tired and low sex drive. Doctor gives him regular test shots and now his sex drive is very high and he has a lot of energy and loves going to the gym again. You have to do the research, read all the reviews and on different supplement sites and compare, thousands of people on forums, rating the products. A lot are crap, true but that's why we do research before buying them. I also have spend thousands and some didn't work for me, so I gave them away while others work great and I use them to this day. I also take L-Arginine just before bed on an empty stomach and I always get vivid dreams and wake up hard now. I'm also in my 30's, late 30's, 39 to be exact and feel like a 20 year old.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

CuddleBug said:


> Get him to weight train, squats, deadlifts, big compound movements. That will increase his test levels.
> 
> Also, get him to buy natural test boosters. They work awesome and they aren't steroidal or cause issues either. BioForge, T-Bol, Activate Extreme, etc....
> 
> ...


I take DHEA but I only take it when I am lifting heavy. DHEA can turn into Testosterone or Estrogen. 

The thing that gets me going the most though are doing the heavy lifting, especially Squating heavy.

Stress can be a killer for sex. Actually it depends on what the stress is about.

That said, performance anxiety is a real killer for sex. It sounds like there is huge pressure on him to perform.

Yes, I would encouragement him to do the androgel, but this three week time pressure seems a tad over done. 

All in all though if there is going to be a make a break marriage pressure on him then the chances of success are much lower.


----------

